

Why Not Google? - esolyt
http://www.marco.org/2015/05/29/why-not-google

======
mark_l_watson
Not too much really said in this article, but the topic is something I keep
re-thinking. On some days I am totally into the goodies that living in
Google's world provides. Other days I feel like going back to something like a
Firefox OS phone, run my own web services and opt out of social services.

I am also tired of apple's little sandbox, as nice as it is.

I will probably go a middle road which is paying Microsoft and using one drive
for photo sharing via custom share links, keep using fast mail, and get a
simpler phone

------
onedev
ok.....?

